# Need addvice for compressor



## Jakeslawnservice (2 mo ago)

Hi so im inthe market for an air compressor will mainly be using it for cleanning my rcs with whats the best one for that.? Thnx


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jakeslawnservice,

forgive my ignorance but what is RCS? how much CFM are you targeting?

Stephen



Jakeslawnservice said:


> Hi so im inthe market for an air compressor will mainly be using it for cleanning my rcs with whats the best one for that.? Thnx


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

stevon said:


> but what is RCS?


Glad I'm not the only one, I've no idea either.


----------

